# LGB Motor Blocks for F7A



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*I am trying to find a pair of LGB motor blocks part # 65057. I have tried everywhere that I know of, with zero results. Short of finding the*
*motor blocks, I would be happy to find the geared wheels sets that are used in these assemblies. I can not find the part numbers for the wheel/gears, so if anyone can help me in this quest, I will be most happy. All of the motors I have are in good working condition .* 
*Thanks.....Noel T.....aka, audi84*


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess we are in the same boat together. I have about five F-7A and one F-7B that need new motors or new motor blocks. Wish Marklin would do something. I emailed them about four months ago, and have yet to hear back from them..... 

The gears can be bought from Northwest Short Line (which is now owned by OSO Railworks Inc.). The part number from NWSL is #2222-6 and it is the LGB Mogul gear.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the motor blocks on a Geny are the same as the F7. A friend just picked up two setsof blocks at a store in New Hampshire. My recommendation is to contact out of the way train dealers or buy a Genny pull the blocks and resell the Genny w/o blocks. 
LAO


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I may be all wet here since I don't own any LGB F7's but............ 

The LGB 65057 motor block was intended for people who wanted to build their own engines and for kit bashing, so it's highly unlikely you are going to see that from Märklin any time soon, but if you are looking for replacement parts for your F7's, they are available - the motor and sliders from Märklin and also from a few select stores in the US and the gears from NWSL as mentioned above.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel.... You might try Hans at Gold Coast Station. He generally has stuff no one else can find...


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs, "the motor and sliders from Märklin" 

True about the whole motor block, but Marklin has LGB parts, such as the motors???? That is what I asked them about four months ago and all I got was an automatic response that basically stated "That you for your interest in Marklin". Is Marklin offering LGB parts?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Stan - 

The most common replacement parts, and that includes the motor and sliders, are shown on the Maerklin/LGB availability list on their website and is updated twice a month. 
http://www.lgb-bahn.de/pdf/lgb_liefertermine_gesamtsortiment_2008-09-29.pdf. 

But sliders and replacement motors are also shown on two US websites - don't know if they are in stock there. 
Massoth: http://www.massoth.com/en/produkte/produkte.lgbzubehoer.html and 
Train-Li USA: http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/index.php?cPath=84 

Regards, Knut 

Hope the links work - otherwise you have to copy and paste them.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone for your help...so far, I am batting zero, tho I am waiting on two replies...guess I will have to search fleamarkets OR ???* 
Noel T


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm assuming that you were able to find the Buhler motors at Massoth, but for the gears try these two: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_kontakt.htm 

http://www.lgb-neule.ch/strtsite.htm 

I believe Champex-linden speak English, but you will have to fire up the translator for Neule. I was at Neules this summer and he has more hard to find parts than even the LGB factory. 

Keith


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Keith

Thanks, I will try both. All of my motors are OK, I do not need them or the gears. My prime need is the wheels, would like to find LGB part # and or the wheel
dimentions in millimeters. I have a wheel puller, and have access to a small press.

Noel T


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Champex-Linden has all of the LGB parts diagrams on his website, the ones that were part of the former LGB database. 

In addition he also has a complete price list on his site of all LGB parts - a pdf file of over 800 pages. 
That way you should be able to at least find the LGB part number and the price of whatever you're looking for - that should make it a bit easier to locate those parts. 

Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I sold my last set of F7 motor blocks last week. However, with that said I have two sets of 62006 in stock which consists on of two axles with the gears, ideler gears and other small parts needed to B and C gear box repairs.

I don't know if you think this would help you.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*SURPRISE !!!* 
I received an email yesterday from a fellow MLSer, Dan Pierce, that there were some LGB wheel/ axle sets for the F7A units posted on evilbay, so I took advantage
of this fact, and "bought" seven sets....28 wheel/axles. This certainly made my day!! Now the work begins!
I want to thank everyone to gave advce to me. After emailing all over the world in search of either the wheel sets or the motor blocks, they were in San Diego all this time!

Noel Thomas


----------

